# Why would I want to teach Timi hand targeting?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I rather wish I had taught mine to touch a target on a stick rather than my hand - much easier with a tiny toy! I have found Touch very useful at times, though, particularly when I want them to focus very closely on me when there is something potentially scary in the vicinity. But for most tricks and other training, something they can touch while I am standing makes more sense. Sophy taught herself to touch my leg to let me know she was close, so I would not step back on her...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I love hand targeting. I use it to ward off unwanted behavior, to keep him occupied at times when other tricks would be disruptive & when I want him to come in to a particular side for agility. When I am giving hand signals such as stay I turn my hand upright whereas touch is always hand down or sideways. I also have students teach it in class primarily as a redirect for unwanted behavior. Give a dog something easy they can be successful at rather than scolding for something unwanted. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh Tiny I forgot to mention the I give the stay signal slightly bent at the waist and about 2ft from his nose so as not to look like I am asking for a touch. I have a spoo so even when I am asking for touch I am standing upright or sitting in a chair. I can see how the picture would be very different for a small dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JainaSolo (Jun 18, 2014)

Could you explain what hand targeting is? I've never heard of it before! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaching the dog to touch your hand with their nose - eventually I guess you can use it to lead them where you want them to go. I don't know, I have always just been able to point and my poodles go where I point.
Maybe it would have been better if the trainer waited until the other hand signals were more solid to introduce it...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Teaching the dog to touch your hand with their nose - eventually I guess you can use it to lead them where you want them to go. I don't know, I have always just been able to point and my poodles go where I point.
> Maybe it would have been better if the trainer waited until the other hand signals were more solid to introduce it...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is actually one of the first signals I teach lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JainaSolo (Jun 18, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Teaching the dog to touch your hand with their nose - eventually I guess you can use it to lead them where you want them to go. I don't know, I have always just been able to point and my poodles go where I point.
> Maybe it would have been better if the trainer waited until the other hand signals were more solid to introduce it...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Interesting... I don't know how well that's supposed to work. I just imagine puppies would want to eat your hands the whole time. Lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JainaSolo said:


> Interesting... I don't know how well that's supposed to work. I just imagine puppies would want to eat your hands the whole time. Lol



No, that she does not do (and she is a fan of eating hands), I just don't like it because it makes her want to go after my hand when I am giving other hand signals - and she knows the behavior requested, but she figures let me touch and then sit.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is an article explaining it Jaina http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/teaching-your-dog-hand-target


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Because it's fun*

Touch is a really fun command for most dogs. So while we use it for teaching body position dependent commands like heel or under, it's main use long term was always as a motivator for the dog. And if you are mainly using hand commands and not verbal, it's basically the early hand command for come. 

Few ways to look at the confusion: It's normal, dogs like to throw in the newest behavior because its usually the one being the most highly rewarded, so just stop practicing Touch for a while and go back to practicing sit and only rewarding it if she does it without attempting touch first. 

Your hand signals could be unclear, make sure there is a distinct difference in the touch hand (as an example, we do palm towards nose, fingers together and pointed downward) and just practice touch more intensely where you only reward for touching that hand position - so hold out one finger or back of hand towards nose, etc. and don't reward for touching that.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

JainaSolo said:


> Interesting... I don't know how well that's supposed to work. I just imagine puppies would want to eat your hands the whole time. Lol


Actually it's great for mouthy puppies as it teaches them that one type of contact is rewarded and one type is not. 

And since most people meeting a dog for the first time shove their palm in the dogs face ("so she can smell me"), it's really good desensitization practice.


----------



## JainaSolo (Jun 18, 2014)

Ciscley said:


> Actually it's great for mouthy puppies as it teaches them that one type of contact is rewarded and one type is not.
> 
> 
> 
> And since most people meeting a dog for the first time shove their palm in the dogs face ("so she can smell me"), it's really good desensitization practice.



Thanks for the explanation!  I might try teaching my new puppy this technique and see if it works. I'll have to do some more research on it in the meantime


----------



## JainaSolo (Jun 18, 2014)

The piece I read said that you put your hand out and if your dog touches that hand then give them a treat with the other hand... My dogs then would keep touching the hand that had treats instead of the empty one haha


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

That just gives you a chance to reinforce that the behavior itself doesn't get rewarded, just the behavior given when requested. 

Though usually we teach leave it before touch. And with the leave the puppy learns that they don't get the treat in the hand unless they stay away from the hand. Sue Ailsbys levels are great for showing you a sequence to teach commands so they build on each other and minimize confusion (yours and dogs).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use touch the way poolann does as an easy little trick to use while waiting to go into a ring and also for setting up at an agility start line. I think the picture probably is different for smaller dogs and that targeting a stick could be easier with a very short dog so you don't end up hovering or bent over them and pushing them away as a consequence.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I think touch is especially important to teach toys because of their size. Should your pup slip off leash and you need them to come, three feet away from you doesn't give you enough space to safely get them leashed again. Touch gives you the opportunity to slip a hand in their collar.

We use the touch command (and/or hand signal) multiple times every single day. If I need my toy to switch sides when walking to avoid a biker or other danger I simply drop a pointed finger and she follows, touches, and I then give her the command to continue walking on that side. If we are going to be leaving I give the command, she touches, and I pick her up to put her in her crate. If we are going for a walk I drop a pointed finger, she touches, and I attach her leash. If we are watching TV and I need a snuggle partner I say touch and can then lift her into my lap without having to get my lazy bum out of my chair. If we are in a busy room and she looks like she might get trampled I give the touch command and she comes, touches my hand, and I can put her in a down stay in a safe location.

Love, love, love the touch command!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LibertyH said:


> I think touch is especially important to teach toys because of their size. Should your pup slip off leash and you need them to come, three feet away from you doesn't give you enough space to safely get them leashed again. Touch gives you the opportunity to slip a hand in their collar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My older girls have always followed my pointing without touching. And their come command was taught as come and be picked up from day one. I think to get a touch from Timi from the standing position, she would have to jump up to reach my hand. It just makes more sense for her for the come to mean, come to my feet and wait for my hand to come to you....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We taught Hans the touch command very early. He never had an issue with confusing the hand signal for sit with the signal for touch but he did have an issue with down. He seemed to think that down meant "do every behavior you know and then do down." We took a break from teaching anything else for a bit and just practiced that, and he has it figured out now.

I do like touch, though. I find it very handy if I have him with me somewhere but need to keep him focused and still. I can just sit there and have him touch periodically and it keeps him occupied (like if we are waiting at the vets/in line at tractor supply/etc). Of course, if he was smaller maybe I wouldn't need it as much but it isn't like I'm going to pick him up.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I can see not using your hand for touch when you have a toy, my back is hurting just thinking about it. I taught Hemi touch using my hand for approaching scary stuff, otherwise I use a target stick. It is interesting to read what everyone uses the touch command for.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> I can see not using your hand for touch when you have a toy, my back is hurting just thinking about it. I taught Hemi touch using my hand for approaching scary stuff, otherwise I use a target stick. It is interesting to read what everyone uses the touch command for.



You should see me walking around bent over trying to lure her to my left side for leash walking lol!
Trainer gave me a good idea to try a spatula with peanut butter -going to feel a little foolish walking through the park like that, but I might give it a try....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You should see me walking around bent over trying to lure her to my left side for leash walking lol!
> Trainer gave me a good idea to try a spatula with peanut butter -going to feel a little foolish walking through the park like that, but I might give it a try....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just told a student to use peanut butter on a wooden spoon for leash training. That was two days ago lol.
Yes save your back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've seen many tall people heeling tiny dogs with spoons, spatulas and all manner of tools to extend their reach without having to bend over. Peanut butter is a good lure too.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hand Tageting*

Ok I teach it, the first reason is it is easy to teach and show a way to train a dog. Most new dog owners just don't know anything. Second I like teaching agility first and foremost so I want a dog that finds value in the hands and in the reinforcement zone. Third I see to many owners manhandling there dogs by pulling on the leash or collars when a simple hand target can get your dog to move freely without stress into whatever position you like. I use a hand target when my dog is in the bath or on a grooming table or at the vets office and to be honest it is not a skill I ever practice or train my dog knows it. As for the "come" well many newly trained dogs haven't learned a come but with hand targeting it for sure can help those owners and dogs with making them more valuable. I also don't know anyone that has a perfect recall so there is always something to do to make it better.

Ok so from what I read your dog may know how to get into a sit or down etc but they are not staying So start teaching a release command and then your dog shouldn't break for a sit or a down. As for hand signals I personally only use for when my dog is at distance. Also your dog will learn that hand targeting is different from a sit or down hand signal just keep working it. Trust me you will get more out of hand targeting if you start using it as just one more trick in your tool box.

I could go on more about this but hopefully you will give your instructor more of a chance.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh wow, I did not realize hand targeting / touch has quite a few uses. I only have my dog do it cause I thought it was cute when he nosed my palm!!! I can apparently use it to lead him / have him follow somewhere!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

In service dogs it is also an entrance action to nudge alerts, pushing buttons and even turning lights off and on.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I also use it with my shy mini to be more comfortable with new people. It is an easy trick for people to perform with Max to have him willingly approach someone and be rewarded.


----------

